# JFileChooser: Dateiendung hinzufügen!



## sunnyfriday (4. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine FileChooser... Darin möchte ich beim showSaveDialog() eine Dateiendung erzwingen. D.h wenn der Benutzer nur zb. "test" eingibt, dann soll die endung .txt hinzugefügt werden.

Ich habe es wiefolgt gemacht:

```
private void dialogsave(){
		 JFileChooser chooser = new JFileChooser();
		  if (chooser.showSaveDialog(this) == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION){
			  File file = chooser.getSelectedFile();
			  
			  if(!file.getName().endsWith(".txt")){
				  
			  }
			  
			  this.save(chooser.getSelectedFile());
		  }  
	}
```

Aber bei 
	
	
	
	





```
if(!file.getName().endsWith(".txt")){
				  
			  }
```

habe ich das Problem, dass ich nicht weiss wie ich auf dem Filenamen schreibend zugreifen kann.

hat jemand ne idee?
gruß


----------



## The_S (4. Nov 2008)

Also zum Einen würd ich nach dem getName() noch ein toLowerCase() einbauen. Kann ja sein, dass die Datei xyz.TxT heißt.

Was dein eigentliches Problem angeht:


```
private void dialogsave(){
       JFileChooser chooser = new JFileChooser();
        if (chooser.showSaveDialog(this) == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION){
           File file = chooser.getSelectedFile();
          
           if(!file.getName().toLowerCase().endsWith(".txt")){
             file = new File(file.getAbsolutePath() + ".txt");
           }
          
           this.save(file);
        } 
   }
```


----------



## SlaterB (4. Nov 2008)

file = new File(file.getCanonicalPath()+".txt");

oder so in der Art, alle Methoden von File anschauen und das richtige raussuchen


----------



## sunnyfriday (4. Nov 2008)

alles klar..
danke für die tipps!!
g

ruß sunny


----------

